# Custom Crates



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

I have custom crates made from pvc coated 1.5 inch wire. I can fit three 34.5L x 25.5H x 21W in the back of my GMC Canyon with a cap. They are sturdy and lightweight. Made by a Maine lobster fisherman. His name is Jodie Jordan, 207-799-7743. He'd be happy to talk to you about your needs. Website is www.mainelobsterboys.com although I don't think his email works (or maybe he doesn't ever check it). Get him now while farming and lobstering is slow.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you have pictures??


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

some pictures would be great thank you


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Pictures & prices


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll try to take some pictures this weekend. 

These crates do not collapse but are very lightweight.

I am a customer of the man who makes them so pricing is up to him.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

JoAnn, the more info you have the better chance people on here will be interested.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of the crate. Dimensions 34.5L x 25.5H x 21W. He charged me $80 to make it. Shipping is an issue since they don't collapse.


----------

